# 9 month old puppy weight



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

Judge will be 9 months old next week. His mother was around 80 lbs and his dad 100lbs. Parents did not look over weight but very healthy. At his 8 month vet check he weighed 80lbs. I can not see his ribs(lc) but can feel very easy. After reading on forum I am concerned about being too large. I am not interested in showing or breeding just a family pet for my kids. We feed him raw and innova large breed. Any suggestions because the vet said he still has lots of growing to do. He thought a possible 115 if I keep him lean.


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

Judge is also not fixed. I wanted to wait until he was 2 years old. My last gsd lived to be 13 and weighed 90lbs. We also did not fix until 2 years old.

Thanks 
Frank


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes, it looks like he's going to be over the size standard. There's not much you can do about that (as it's determined by genetics and it's too late to change his parents  ) so I'm not sure what kind of suggestions you're looking for. He appears to have a longer coat so I wouldn't worry about not being able to see the ribs, just make sure you can easily feel the ribs and yes, you will want to keep him lean.

He's very handsome BTW


----------

